# Sticky  Cruise etiquette



## John-H

I thought was about time we had a sticky for anyone organising a cruise with some helpful hints on how best to do it and make the event a success. A lot depends on how big the cruise is - the bigger it is the more care needs taking. Just some general points...

*Organised events:* If you organise a cruise or event then there are some things you should be aware of. Cruises are just people following each other, it's not a timed event, trial, race or road rally for which you would be uninsured. Some car insurance policies even specifically rule out "treasure hunts" so be careful this can't be misunderstood. If there was a claim due to a car accident or damage to property this would just be a matter of normal car insurance or agreement and settlement with the individual parties concerned. The organiser should make people aware of this and for his/her own avoidance of liability. The TT forum bears no liability either. e.g. if a landowner claims their land was damaged by 30 cars parking on their verge etc - they may seek out the organiser to claim against if you are not careful. This is more of a problem if the cruise gets large numbers involved.

*TT Forum organised events:* 
The TT forum has its own public liability insurance for stands at shows set up in its name. This is to cover the organisers from liability should a flag or banner fall on sometimes car etc. This only covers static stands at shows - not cruises.

*Insurance, the law and courtesy:* It's a public road so normal traffic laws apply - this is obvious. Your car insurance does not cover you for speed trials so don't make it one otherwise you may regret it. You are reponsible for your own behaviour and car insurance. We also want to keep on good terms with the public - we like seeing a friendly wave at the sight of a line of shiny TTs - we don't like to see fists being waved! So, show other road users and pedestrians couresy, don't block roads and don't do anything to attract criticism. We want to have fun - safely - and keep a good reputation.

*Handouts: *It's useful to print off a piece of paper with the route, at leaflet containing start and finish points with some mid way points clearly identified. Include post codes for people with sat navs and perhaps a mobile number for help if someone breaks down or gets lost. Include ontact numbers of the pub etc. at the start and end with post codes etc. That's basic but you could go further with recognisable landmark photos, plotted map routes, junction directions ("tulips" etc.) - it's up to you. Just make sure it's simple enough to follow (may be single car driver) and there's enough information to recover cruise members if they get lost.

*Keeping together:* This can be difficult if the cruise gets large and is more likely to get split up at traffic lights or junction turns etc. The basic rule to stick to, and to impress on everybody at the start is -

*Always wait for the car behind!*

So, leaders, don't shoot off out of sight and for everybody - if you come to a junction or turn off which everybody in front takes, look in your rear view mirror for the car behind - can you see them - can they see you turning? If they are out of sight wait for them and wait for them where they will be able to see you. They should wait for the car behind them etc in exactly the same way and allow you to continue. Don't worry about the others shooting off and _you_ getting left behind - they will extend the same courtesy to you at the next junction and wait - *because the organiser explained this to everybody at the start!*. That way the chain doesn't get broken. Simple 

Sometimes on long stretches the group will naturally stretch out and cars behind will loose sight of each other. It's important therefore to regroup frequently before a junction turn is made and wait for everyone to catch up. This may not be possible on a freeway or motorway but major road stretches and junctions should be clearly explained prior to encountering them - perhaps marked on the notes. Explain this and especially about waiting and re-grouping to everyone at the start *to reassure them that they won't get lost*. If everybody sticks to this there won't be a problem.

Walkie talkies have been used in the past to help keep the group together and warn of problems, especially for large cruises, but signals can be lost if people are too far apart. Mobile phones may suffice but valleys and mountains can lose signal.

Be especially careful in towns with lights, crossings, confusing turns and traffic. Often this is at the start of a cruise - keep it slow and make sure everyone is together. You can stretch your legs when out of urban areas and not lose anyone at the start.

*Photos and breaks:* Throw in a few photo opportunity stops where everyone can park safely leaving enough room for passing traffic - be careful on narrow roads - a long line of bumper to bumper TTs all stopped to take pictures can cause chaos if passing traffic one way can't get past passing traffic from the other. Chose your spot carefully and leave gaps.

It's always nice to have a watering hole break and often a stop for lunch or a meal at the end in a cosy pub or restaurant. You can post up your pictures when you get back. Have fun


----------



## phodge

And always wear your best frock when you sit at the Captain's table.


----------



## John-H

And don't dance on it! Think of your reputation Penny :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

Two more points to be considered:

1. it is a requirement to inform the MSA of groups/cruises of 14 or more cars as that constitutes "Motor Sport" which is governed by the MSA. This needs to be done at least three weeks prior to the event.

2. not a requirement but a good idea anyway: inform the police of all roads you intend to travel along. Not to draw attention to your group of the boys in blue but for them to let you know if other events are taking place on the roads you want to use on the same day. I've always done this and found the police an excellent source of information regarding the roads I led the cruise along


----------



## phodge

John-H said:


> And don't dance on it!


What, my frock?


----------



## John-H

phodge said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> And don't dance on it!
> 
> 
> 
> What, my frock?
Click to expand...

Imagine how that would look - you make me blush you exhibitionist!


----------



## Redtoy

A3DFU said:


> Two more points to be considered:
> 
> 1. it is a requirement to inform the MSA of groups/cruises of 14 or more cars as that constitutes "Motor Sport" which is governed by the MSA. This needs to be done at least three weeks prior to the event.
> 
> 2. not a requirement but a good idea anyway: inform the police of all roads you intend to travel along. Not to draw attention to your group of the boys in blue but for them to let you know if other events are taking place on the roads you want to use on the same day. I've always done this and found the police an excellent source of information regarding the roads I led the cruise along


???? if i organised a treasure hunt on a sunday afternoon for 15 cars of church go'ers, are you saying i would have to inform the MSA because its now become a Motor sport event??,...i used to do a lot of 12 car navigational events, even they didnt have to be cleared with the MSA, perhaps things have changed now, it was a long time ago  This seems a bit strange to me :?


----------



## A3DFU

I know what you're saying. I used to organise car treasure hunts (up until 2005) and usually had around 12 or 13 cars which was fine.
When I once had 15 cars I informed the MSA and there was no problem. 
I'll try and dig out the relevant info


----------



## Gone

Doesn't really work when you start with a few and end up with 20 odd with a few days to go

I'm sure the MSA would be OK with it and common sense would break out but the 3 week rule isn't the most practical system


----------



## A3DFU

I know what you're saying about starting out with a small group and then more people turning up on the day.

Where's my latest MSA hand book? Ah, in the lounge  
As soon as my eyes and brain function again and I stop sleeping most of the night and day (I got a horrible cold/flu) I'll dig out my reading specks ,,,,


----------



## rustyintegrale

Right, anything I organise from now on is not going to be referred to as a 'cruise'. The start point will be staggered so 'friends' can join the flow of traffic just like any other road user and each person will be given a list of stop-off points en route.

Everyone will have to sign a disclaimer absolving me and any co-organiser from any responsibility for their own actions and they have to agree to a 'common sense' clause.

However i will not get involved in insurances, additional paperwork, notifications of 'Motor Sport' or any other such nonsense just so we can have a bit of fun en masse on the road.

This country is just too full of regulation as it is. The idea behind all these 'cruises' is light-relief from the tedium of day-to-day driving and if it involves stuff like this I just won't bother.

Cheers

rich


----------



## missile

Fifteen cars in convoy is way to many. If you have 15 or more, would it not be better to have two or more groups? thereby avoiding the red tape.


----------



## Wallsendmag

All seems far too regimented for my liking not sure why this post is needed.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Wallsendmag said:


> All seems far too regimented for my liking not sure why this post is needed.


I agree with you on that... :wink:


----------



## neilc

Wallsendmag said:


> All seems far too regimented for my liking not sure why this post is needed.


Sorry but I agree too :? Aren't meets and cruises meant to be fun :?: It sort of reminds me of when I was in the forces making sure we werent easy targets for the enemy.

P.s I dont mean to be awkward just expressing an opinion.

Neil


----------



## jamman

Wallsendmag said:


> All seems far too regimented for my liking not sure why this post is needed.


Jesus christ I'm agreeing with Andy and if it helps I like being _awkward_ :wink:

That's a joke by the way


----------



## Super Josh

What's the implication for our SDP insurance if this is now classed as a 'motor sport' event? :?

SJ


----------



## Gone

Surely most of what John has posted is just common sense, with the exception of the MSA bit?


----------



## A3DFU

Gone Ape said:


> Surely most of what John has posted is just common sense, with the exception of the MSA bit?


Well spotted [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

And as I'm very very slowly returning from the dead I'll look into the 14+ cars/MSA/motorsport issue soon. [but not before I'm back from Scotland]

For as much as I remember from my treasure hunt days it means that you're usually not covered by your car insurance when participating in motor sport so you may need to take out additional insurance. However, Privilege Insurance have always covered me for all and sundry including "non competitive" track events :lol:


----------



## Redtoy

A3DFU said:


> Gone Ape said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely most of what John has posted is just common sense, with the exception of the MSA bit?
> 
> 
> 
> Well spotted [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> And as I'm very very slowly returning from the dead I'll look into the 14+ cars/MSA/motorsport issue soon. [but not before I'm back from Scotland]
> 
> For as much as I remember from my treasure hunt days it means that you're usually not covered by your car insurance when participating in motor sport so you may need to take out additional insurance. However, Privilege Insurance have always covered me for all and sundry including "non competitive" track events :lol:
Click to expand...

This is crazy!!

I'm going on the London 2 Brighton run next month, so far theres 34 cars, are you saying we all need to get motor sport insurance :-o , just to drive to Brighton??.
I used to do rallying in the 80/90's and spent a fortune on RDS insurance for every event (obviously because it WAS motor sport) and now i need to start again for a Sunday afternoon drive to the seaside :lol: :lol: 
If this is right the worlds gone mad, cant be right surely??


----------



## John-H

I think things have got a bit confused. Cruises are not "motorsport events" so there's no need for an individual to get competition insurance, and all the things that would go with it like informing the MSA and local authorities if the numbers exceed 12 or whatever.


----------



## bigsyd

Well I have had the pleasure of being on 2 of dani's cruises now and what or how ever you do it keep it up as they have been the best driving and well organised I have been on
Also would like to say if you think dani organises slow jaunts around the countryside...you will be very pleasantly surprised


----------



## A3DFU

bigsyd said:


> Well I have had the pleasure of being on 2 of dani's cruises now and what or how ever you do it keep it up as they have been the best driving and well organised I have been on
> Also would like to say if you think dani organises slow jaunts around the countryside...you will be very pleasantly surprised


Thanks Syd for the compliments :-* 
I'll certainly do another cruise in the not too distant future


----------



## Wallsendmag

Some good points there


----------



## burns

A3DFU said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I have had the pleasure of being on 2 of dani's cruises now and what or how ever you do it keep it up as they have been the best driving and well organised I have been on
> Also would like to say if you think dani organises slow jaunts around the countryside...you will be very pleasantly surprised
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Syd for the compliments :-*
> I'll certainly do another cruise in the not too distant future
Click to expand...

Glad to hear it, Dani! And I echo Syd's comments: anyone who has ever been on one of Dani's cruises will know that you're guaranteed a well-planned journey and a very enjoyable event. Likewise Mark Davies' two-day Wales cruise last year was planned with military precision to the point where we were each issued with not only a full set of driving instructions (running to about 15 pages) and Mark's telephone number, but also photographs of junctions! Now THAT's what I call a well-organised cruise! 

Cruise etiquette can be summed up by the words courtesy and common sense. Think how you would want to be treated, either as a fellow member of the TTOC, or as a member of the public. If you wouldn't like to be abandoned in the middle of nowhere, don't do it to another member. If you wouldn't like a convoy of 10 cars passing your house at twice the speed limit with total disregard for anyone else in the vicinity, again, don't do it to someone else.


----------



## John-H

Wallsendmag said:


> Obviously doesn't apply to the author after today's example


I wasn't leading Andrew but James did a very god job keeping everyone together by waiting at junctions for people to catch up and re-group.


----------



## missile

If yer nae fast yer last :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

I have just had a discussion with the MSA office for Competitions&Clubs and the information I've got is that:

*"If there is no competitive element involved in the cruise then there is no restriction on the number of cars taking part in the event"*

If any TTOC cruise organiser wants to have the exact wording I put in my route notes I'm happy to share it as it always contains a phrase that my cruises are non competitive events.

If a cruise should contain any competitive element then the organiser of that cruise would need to go through the MSA and a fee of £21 would apply.

Sorry for any confusion caused in my earlier posts


----------



## spike

The op is mainly common sense, The Keeping Together bit is worth reading, nothing worse than loosing half the group half way along!


----------



## thebears

Is this getting a bit PC, I can remember the cruises we used to do at Bucks meets... naughTTy and Phodge, WAS and a few others will remember. They were the days..


----------



## NaughTTy

thebears said:


> Is this getting a bit PC, I can remember the cruises we used to do at Bucks meets... naughTTy and Phodge, WAS and a few others will remember. They were the days..


They certainly were!... Especially with a short-sleeved blonde PC involved! :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86

NaughTTy said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this getting a bit PC, I can remember the cruises we used to do at Bucks meets... naughTTy and Phodge, WAS and a few others will remember. They were the days..
> 
> 
> 
> They certainly were!... Especially with a short-sleeved blonde PC involved! :wink:
Click to expand...

Point duely noted that you think my meets are sh*T

J
XX


----------

